# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  ý tưởng làm máy laser co2 giao diện  mach3

## th11

như tiêu đề. ý tưởng xuất phát từ cái máy cắt decal bị hư board của mình. mình đã thay toàn bộ phần điều khiển, chỉ giữ lại khung, motor và nguồn điện
nay em decal của minh đang chiến đấu với giao diện mach3 hehe
mong các bác góp ý tiếp để hoàn thành con laser co2 này
-kinh phí dự trù là 30 củ (máy kích thước 1300x1600)
-khung, ray trượt( diy), motor, dây đai đã có
-thiếu ống phóng, nguồn 80w, hệ thống gương (1) và kính(3)
-ống phóng đặt trên trục x
.....................
thiếu gì các bác bổ xung nhé
thanks all

----------


## ahdvip

Không biết khung máy của anh như thế nào, cho em xem hình đc không. Đặt ống phóng lên trục X nó có lợi mà cũng có hại: lợi là thiết kế sẽ đơn giản, việc canh chỉnh cũng đc đơn giản hơn, ít tổn hao công suất. Hại là ống phóng phải chuyển động nên có dễ có hư hỏng, nếu chạy khắc thì càng nguy hiểm, thường các máy khổ lớn mà đặt ống phóng lên trục X mà em đã thấy thì thường kết cấu khung của nó phải rất vững.
!

----------


## kametoco

con này cũng di chuyển cả ống phóng nè bác, ray trượt DIY nhìn giống nhôm V, mà e nghĩ máy bác muốn khắc hình cho ngon thì phải đầu tư ray trượt vuông thôi

----------


## ahdvip

> con này cũng di chuyển cả ống phóng nè bác, ray trượt DIY nhìn giống nhôm V, mà e nghĩ máy bác muốn khắc hình cho ngon thì phải đầu tư ray trượt vuông thôi


Video này mới thấy cắt thôi, chứ khắc tốc độ cao thì chưa biết thế nào đâu, raster nhanh nó giật đùng đùng luôn nha

----------


## th11

tất nhiên là có rung động các bác ạ, khi khắc thì đầu cắt của trục x di chuyển nhiều nhất,còn trục y kéo cả trục x thì lại chuyển động ít nhất nên ống phóng ít rung nhất
tất nhiên là phải dùng ray vuông cho trục x rồi ạ, trục y thì ray tròn là quá ok rồi

----------


## hoangmobiado

Mình đã làm máy Laser này 1 năm rồi. Máy chạy ok. nét khắc ok hơn máy Mỹ ( quan trọng ở ống phóng) phần cơ khí thì anh em đã hiều. Giải pháp của mình đơn giản các bác nhìn qua nhé. Loại ống này sử dụng tín hiệu hướng của trục Z, được kết nối qua 1 mạch chuyển đổi dạng (có/không). mạch này mình mua mấy cái nếu anh em nào cần nghiên cứu mình cho mượn. Vì không rành điện tử, bác nào làm đc cái mạch này thì giải pháp ống phóng laser là ok có thể tự chế, mình đã chế đc ống bán dẫn từ mấy cái đèn công quất lớn bán ngoài thị trường. 
- Ưu điểm: Lắp đặt nhanh, chi phí thấp, ( mình đang dùng ống bán dẫn tuổi thọ nghe nói 3 năm) cắt là số 1 ( ống này 5W cắt đc mica 4ly ầm ầm),
- Nhược điểm: vì công có phần mềm chuyên dụng để xuất ảnh thành điểm nên với mình phần khắc tranh ảnh không đc như ý.
Xin được chỉ giáo. Hoàng 0966898808

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

@hoangmobiado
Chà chú em dạo này giỏi và thành đạt quá... nhưng sao lại quên đi thăm thằng anh này vậy. Thằng anh nhớ chú, nhắn tin hỏi thăm chú cũng chẵng thèm trả lời. Thành đạt rồi xem thường thằng anh này à?

----------


## hoangmobiado

Há há dạo này ở dưới xưởng ít về SG hôm nào ghé xưởng em chơi. Ngã tư 550

----------

KDD

----------


## KDD

Bạn hoangmobiado cho mình hỏi cái đầu cắt laser đó công suất bao nhiêu? mua ở đâu và bao nhiêu tiền? mình muốn chế cái máy cắt vải cho nhỏ em, cám ơn bạn nhiều!

----------


## hoangmobiado

> Bạn hoangmobiado cho mình hỏi cái đầu cắt laser đó công suất bao nhiêu? mua ở đâu và bao nhiêu tiền? mình muốn chế cái máy cắt vải cho nhỏ em, cám ơn bạn nhiều!


Chào bác. Cái ống này là ống bán dẫn không phải ống CO2 tia cực nhỏ, mình đang sử dụng là 5W cắt đc mica 5mm. Nếu sử dụng cắt vải thì quá ok. Cái này mình đặt mua. Cần tư vấn bác liên hệ mình 0966898808

----------


## sales247

> Há há dạo này ở dưới xưởng ít về SG hôm nào ghé xưởng em chơi. Ngã tư 550


Ặc, gớm nhỉ, thế mà tớ mới nghe a Hiến dưới ngã tư 550 bảo là chú mày lấy của anh ấy hơn 200 củ làm cái máy 8 đầu không ra làm sao cả, rồi còn đòi hùn hạp gì mà đến ngày đóng tiền mặt bằng lại bỏ trốn luôn vậy nhỉ.

----------


## biết tuốt

bác nào giải thích hộ em cái làm sao nó khắc 3D được vậy nhỉ?? mà không bị cháy lớp ngoài cùng của miếng pha lê ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN94BoLsXP8

----------


## biết tuốt

em muốn khắc lên bề mặt gỗ (không cắt đứt) thì dùng lazer công suất tối thiểu khoảng bao nhiêu các bác nhỉ?

----------


## duonghoang

Theo em thì laser nó qua thấu kính hội tụ sẽ hội tụ tại 1 điểm, do điểm đó là nóng nhất nên sẽ làm chảy phần đó ra, trong nhà sách hay có mấy mô hình này, để ý thấy nó gồm nhiều hạt nhỏ nhỏ kết hợp tạo thành hình ảnh.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## ahdvip

532nm (green light)

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

> Theo em thì laser nó qua thấu kính hội tụ sẽ hội tụ tại 1 điểm, do điểm đó là nóng nhất nên sẽ làm chảy phần đó ra, trong nhà sách hay có mấy mô hình này, để ý thấy nó gồm nhiều hạt nhỏ nhỏ kết hợp tạo thành hình ảnh.


mình hiểu rồi , để đốt cháy điểm bên trong khối pha lê lazer sẽ chia  ra thành 2 tia chẳng hạn ,rồi 2 tia đó hội tụ tại điểm cần đốt cháy như vậy lớp bên ngoài k bị cháy nhỉ?? vì lúc hội tụ mới đủ năng lượng đốt cháy

----------


## Thach001

Còn thiếu bơm thổi khí cho đầu laser, quạt hút khói tạo ra trong khi cắt (chắc khói của bọn mica ra độc thôi rồi) bơm nước làm mát cho ống phóng. Tốn nhất là cái bơm nước đồng thời làm mát nước. Cái này mua thì tốn kém tầm trên 5triệu. Thôi thì chế cho đỡ. 
Mà nếu dùng mach3 thì em thấy tốc độ có vẻ hạn chế, cắt thì ok chứ khắc thì bị delay nên khắc rất chi là lâu (cái này thấy có người khắc phục bằng cách gì đó mà e quên rồi).
Về phần khắc ảnh bằng mach3 muốn đẹp thì phải biết chỉnh sửa và có tý thẩm mỹ.
Không biết mach3 có tự động điều chỉnh công suất được không hay mình phải chỉnh bằng tay.
Vì thế nên em chọn luôn bộ điều khiển của trung quốc trớt cho khỏe.
Nếu nhu cầu cắt là chủ yếu thì dùng mach3 sẽ tiết kiệm hơn tầm 6triệu.
Hehe em là mem mới biết gì em chia sẻ nấy. có sai sót gì mong các anh đừng ném gạch e.

----------

